# Warren Womack has joined us



## Al33 (Jun 25, 2009)

Warren is now a registered member here and I know many of you are looking forward to his posts.

Welcome aboard Warren!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 25, 2009)

It's great to have you over here Warren!  I'm sure you will recognize a few of us.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, Al. 

I'm impressed with what I see here as well as surprised that I'm just now finding out about this place.

Yes, Marty, I am recognizing a lot of folks. Looks like someone would have already told me about this place.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome !


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't feel bad Warren, I just found it a few weeks back and I've been getting the magazine for years. Mike


----------



## pine nut (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome Warren!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi 

Welcome


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to GON. 

Same RTA as on OC.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 25, 2009)

WarrenWomack said:


> Looks like someone would have already told me about this place.



being as your location was listed as Cajun county at OC, didn't know you'd be interested unless you're a transplanted GA boy. Of course that's not to say you have to from Jawja to join or enjoy the company.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome Warren!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome Mr. Womack-
Simply a pleasure and a to have you here.
Clay


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 25, 2009)

if any of you want to know more about Warren check out his webpage.

http://home.bellsouth.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=16&groupid=207161&ck=


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh great, now I'll be checking in even more often with anticipation of some great stories and advice.  Welcome Mr. Womack.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you, to all, for the nice welcome. 

The web page that RTA refers to has been "dead in the water" for a couple of years. For some unknown reason I'm no longer recognized as the owner of the site and can not add or delete material as well as no longer having any editing capabilities. It's provided by my Internet server and the tech's that I've talked to don't have a solution to the problem.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 25, 2009)

glad to have you here !


----------



## WildWillie (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 25, 2009)

WarrenWomack said:


> Thank you, to all, for the nice welcome.
> It's provided by my Internet server and the tech's that I've talked to don't have a solution to the problem.



I removed all the too technical stuff and have PM'ed Warren with suggests as to what the problem is and how to splain it to the tech support.


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 25, 2009)

I did a fly by of your web site and yes I'm looking forward to your advice.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 25, 2009)

welcome mr. womack.............this is a great campfire.....


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad you decided to join us Warren!

Chris


----------



## dutchman (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board. We're glad to have you.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to a fellow Cajun trad guy.


----------



## robert carter (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome Mr. Warren.RC


----------



## Stickbow (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome Mr. Warren. It is an honor to share the campfire with someone of you experience. I, like so many others, look forward to reading your stories and gathering as much as possible from your wisdom and experience. Hope you enjoy the sight as much as we do.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome Mr. Womack


----------



## trad bow (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome Mr. Warren.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome Mr. Warren glad to have you.


----------



## Necedah (Jun 29, 2009)

*Warren Womack*

Glad you're here!

Dave


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome Mr. Womack...


----------



## Necedah (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW! Just spent four hours on your web page. WHAT A BOWHUNTING RESUME!
Your food tree scouting procedure and the field dressing technique you use will change what I do in the woods this Fall. 
Thanks for sharing and dang glad you're here.

Dave


----------



## Avid Archer (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome Mr. Womack, putting deer at ease by dropping leaves, i love it!


----------



## WarrenWomack (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks again, to all, for the welcome, I really appreciate it. 

Necedah and otter, since you took the time to check out my personal web-page you might be interested in this link. 

http://www.newoutdoorcore.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=45

It's a continuation of my now "dead in the water" web-page. Lot's of tips, kill stories, video clips and probably 2,000 narrated pictures. I usually up-date it on a daily basis when there is no hunting season in progress.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 9, 2009)

WarrenWomack said:


> Thanks again, to all, for the welcome, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Necedah and otter, since you took the time to check out my personal web-page you might be interested in this link.
> 
> ...



That is good stuff Mr. Womack. Thank you for the link, and of course, taking the time to compose and publish.
I see many enjoyable, and productive hours I will spend immersed in these stories.


----------

